# Live in NJ, NY driver license ?



## mateo9441 (Apr 1, 2018)

Hello guys i have a question, i live in NJ (Union) and i have 2 cars for delivery (mini van with NJ plate and my name is added to insurance) and VW Jetta Sedan (NY plate, registered on my name) and i want to drive for Amazon Flex, but i saw something on Amazon site if i had a NY driver license i need something bla bla bla, but i don't know how to register... I have Amazon Flex app on my Iphone and i log to my account and i see nothing, but yesterday i get @ form Amazon Flex they hire drivers.... I still don't know what i can ? Also i see a lot of people take Vans like Ford Transit from Enterprise, it's profitable ? If you can make up to $24 so if you make $240 and pay $100 for rent car and after taxes you get around $120 ??? Can someone explain ?


----------

